# How do I sell shares worth very little?



## cornnfedd (12 November 2009)

I am using commsec and have:

256 x SXG & 86 SXGR shares to a awsome value of $23 - how do I sell these without paying the fee with commsec? the fee would wipe out the sale.


----------



## skyQuake (12 November 2009)

cornnfedd said:


> I am using commsec and have:
> 
> 256 x SXG & 86 SXGR shares to a awsome value of $23 - how do I sell these without paying the fee with commsec? the fee would wipe out the sale.




Can't really. Unless the company itself offers a small holders sell facility. Just leave it there. You're not gonna miss $20 lol.


----------



## GoodCall (12 November 2009)

I once sold shares worth about the same amount through Commsec. They would not let me sell them online, as they were considered an unmarketable parcel and this went against their rules.  I then called them on the phone and they sold them free of brokerage.

If you cannnot sell your shares, or they are not listed there is a facility at delisted dot com dot au.  Even though they charge a lot of brokerage, it is handy if you want to realise a capital loss, perhaps to offset a capital gain for a particular financial year.


----------



## zzaaxxss3401 (12 November 2009)

Are you not able to do an off-market transfer?

Advertise on eBay / Trading Post. Someone might do you a favour and take them off your hands at an agreed price (particularly if they currently hold other parcels of the same stock and could sell them when they sell their other shares).


----------



## 888 (12 November 2009)

I say hold on to it and give it to your grandchildren, maybe by then $23 has become $1000


----------



## Ferret (13 November 2009)

To me, this looks like a good thing to do with small parcels.  Donate them to charity -

www.sharegiftaustralia.org.au


----------



## cornnfedd (13 November 2009)

Ferret said:


> To me, this looks like a good thing to do with small parcels.  Donate them to charity -
> 
> www.sharegiftaustralia.org.au




looks interesting, ill take a look, cheers.


----------



## Out Too Soon (13 November 2009)

I'll swap you $6 worth of ASV for?   I've got some CRS worth a minimal amount too.  I'd say pass them on to yr grandchildren but somehow I don't think ASV or CRS will survive. Who knows? 

Keep them as an educational reminder of past mistakes, they're actually worth more to you like that


----------

